# Breast reconstruction-s2068



## veloso (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi All,
Is there any corresponding CPT code for S2068 and how much is the Fee Schedule?
Please and thank you very much..


IM


----------



## Lujanwj (Dec 5, 2011)

There isn't a CMS fee schedule for this code.  It's Status I: Not Valid for Medicare Purposes.  Medicare uses another code for reporting of, and payment for, these services.   

CPT Assistant 6/10 p.8

Question: What is the correct CPT code to report for a deep inferior epigastric perforator (DIEP) flap breast reconstruction?

Answer: CPT code 19364, Breast reconstruction with free flap, is reported for free flap breast reconstruction regardless of the specific type of free flap used. This code is appropriately reported for a free transverse rectus abdominus myocutaneous (TRAM), a free DIEP, or a gluteal free flap.

Good Luck!


----------

